# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hi all starting again

## lost

Hi every one, i have decided now i have some time and more space i will start fish keeping again.I have had marine fish a long time ago and have had tropical off and on  but i want to go back to marine.I would think a lot has change so i think i will start by saying hello and doing a lot of reading

----------


## Timo

Hello lost, lots of new kit out now to make keeping marines even easier  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gary R

Hi lost and iam glad you got over here in the end  :Wink: 

as Timo says have a good read on here and ask away and we will try our best to help you get the best out of this hobbie

Regards Gaz

----------


## lost

Thank you guys, you no me better late than never :roflmao:  i look foward to picking your brains and helping as much as i can

----------

